

How Not To Be Viral - skmurphy
http://epeus.blogspot.com/2008/06/how-not-to-be-viral.html

======
skmurphy
Very interesting application of ecology models to marketing contrasting an
r-strategy of seed scattering or fast reproduction with a K-strategy of high
niche fitness and high nurture of young. Best line:

    
    
       If you behave like a disease, people develop an immune system

